# new brackish tank



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

heres a pic of where my brackish tank. not quite done deco ing it out.

im gonna get i think a black background but not positive yet.

any suggestions from u guys would be awesome.

* damnitr forgot to add it.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

monos...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nice
buy me they have these black tip catfish/shark for brackish water
and they are friggin mint

how do u make one brackish
how much salt ect ect......


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

if any one can id that fish in the corner that would be awesome.

he was just labeled "shark" in the lfs


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

death i think that fish in the corner is that but not sure he is awesome always active. and its like 1.002 or something for salinity


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

look it my little buddy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> death i think that fish in the corner is that but not sure he is awesome always active. and its like 1.002 or something for salinity
> [snapback]823176[/snapback]​










sweet 
but everything is just the same for normal tanks i guess then









white tip shark


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

i think the fish in the corner is an aluminium shark cat, or thats what they are called in most stores round here


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i think they are also called colombian sharks and they lke to school.

you have both types of monos?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice set up . sweet shark


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice bw setup


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yup both kinds its all the lfs had i think im might get some more at a dif. one but not sure yet

oh the pic death threw up is exactly it so he wins the cool prize.

im just getting into BW so i know im gonna run into problems so be nice when u critize


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice Fish and Setup!
i like Monos and they get prettty big too


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

awe damnit.... one of my monos got burnt by the heater. ... all the way down his side.







i feel bad for him son.

unless its ammonia burn.. sh*t guys whats ammonia burn look like.

hes got a nice oval white on his side.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice tank, the sg for brackish tanks should be around 1.008


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice tank. i would def go wiht the black background


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

post pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice brackish tank









I would add a few tree/mangrove roots and grass-like plants, to top off the aquascaping, though - mangrove swamps are a typical brackish water habitat.
Just a suggestion


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice!!!

hey I have a mono if you want it. I dont' have a brackish set up, and want to get rid of it before it gets big and needs more saltyness. BTW it's a mono argenteus. Looks like you have a mono sebae and a argenteus. anyway I pmd you'


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

nice setup, I keep our brackish water tank at work at 1.010, everyone has their own prefrence, as long as the fish tolerate it it'll be fine, Nice looking mono's!!


----------

